
How to improve iOS App downloads - eminfaliyev
I want to improve my app downloads how can i do it?
======
eminfaliyev
Here is a link to our app : [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/easymove-on-
demand-service/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/easymove-on-demand-
service/id1378986187?ls=1&mt=8)

